
This Guy's Eaten Nothing but Raw Meat for Five Years - kposehn
http://m.vice.com/read/this-guy-has-eaten-nothing-but-raw-meat-for-five-years
======
NAFV_P
Thank you very much for uploading this article. About two minutes into reading
this I felt rather queasy, then vomited in the waste paper bin.

